# Jersey cow -- obsessive tongue licking - ?



## hjordan912 (Oct 29, 2004)

I have a sweet 5-year-old Jersey cow that we got from a dairy about 4 months ago. She gets grain when she is milked and otherwise grazes in the pasture -- but she seems to spend half her time with her tongue licking her mouth and her nose over and over and over and over again. Otherwise she seems fine -- is this a symptom of something I should know about or do I just have an obsessive/compulsive cow?
Thank you!
Heather Jordan
Hardaway, Florida


----------



## herefordman (Aug 24, 2004)

Do you have a salt block in your pasture ? If not get one.
She may be lacking something, but its not really that unusual for a cow to do this.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

A salt or mineral block is a good idea if you don't already have one. However, a cow playing with her tongue is not abnormal....or if it then the majority of our girls are abnormal! :haha:


----------



## hjordan912 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you so much for assuring me that she is normal! We do have minerals and a salt block so I guess we are okay. By the way, we all enjoyed the picture of your cow -- she looks just like our Brigid!
Thank you!


----------

